# HAUNTED RADIO'S HAUNT SEASON CELEBRATION: elvira, twilight zone, saw, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we continue our haunt season celebration with news on the Twilight Zone, the Purge, Saw, Elvira, Hulu, and more!!

Then, we review the 1989 film, "Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers." Then, we give you our top ten films about Halloween. All of this and so much more on the October 15 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-101514.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

